# Livevideo über IIS streamen



## Meldur (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich verfüge über einen IIS7 auf einem WinServer2008 und würde nun gern von einer Livevideoquelle, welche sich auf einem beliebigen Rechner befindet, über den Server einen Videostream ins Internet ermöglichen. Im Idealfall eine Videokamera, welche über HD-SDI ihr Bild in den Rechner speist.
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wo ich ansetzen kann? Ich verfüge auch über sehr gute C#-Kenntnisse. Bin sehr dankebar für Ansätze oder ein kleines Beispiel.

Danke,
Meldur


----------

